# Sammy's First Trip to the Groomer Equals...



## Sammy's Mom (Aug 7, 2013)

Success!!! He still looks like our precious little Sammy and he feels and smells wonderful too!!!! They used an Isle of the Dogs Lavender scented shampoo and conditioner. When I run out of what we have, I'm looking to try Isle of the Dogs brand, but not sure which one of their products to buy... he has a wavy, cottony coat that can look frizzy if not maintained... I'm interested to see how long his coat stays looking nice with what she used. Time will tell!


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm glad it was a success. He's sure cute! (And I made a note to check out Isle of Dogs Lavendar, so thanks.)


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

He is such a little doll! Looks just perfect with his new cut!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Awww. So cute! ❤


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sammy looks adorable! Your groomer is a keeper!


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

I agree - great groomer!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Wow, it looks great! So cute!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Sammy's adorable and his new haircut is very, very nice! Glad you had such a great experience first time around. You're one of the lucky ones.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

What a cutie pie!!!!!


----------



## Sammy's Mom (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I literally had nightmares twice leading up to the appt. lol . But yes, it turned out great, so when we do want to take him for an occasional groom, I know where to go!!! Yay!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## Sammy's Mom (Aug 7, 2013)

Is the hair that sticks up on the top of his head the hair that will eventually grow out into his top knot? Is the spiky craziness just growing pains? Lol. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

Darling! How old is Sammy?


----------



## Sammy's Mom (Aug 7, 2013)

Sammy is 6 months old

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

I know it sounds silly, but he's got such a babyface


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great Groom! Hope you left a big tip!


----------

